# Slow Windows 8



## Picard1701 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm running Windows * but lately it's been running very slow. My antivirus scan shows no infections but my registry haght have some problems is there a way yo correct this and return the speed again?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How much RAM and other machine spec's may be of help?


----------



## Picard1701 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have 4 Gigs of Ram and 2.53 speed. It's a Dell laptop.


----------



## RedCloud2k (Jun 16, 2012)

If you manage to find PC Settings, the new settings screen with Win 8. Then theres options in there to 'reset' Windows. Haven't tried them myself.

If you can't find it it's in Control Panel > Recovery > then click the link at the bottom on about PC Settings.


----------

